# A Big Diss from Sailing Anarchy!



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

From the front page of Sailing Anarchy this AM:

*The Ignorant Dead:* These sites once were something special. They started with good ideas, produced interesting content and grew, and then squandered everything by resisting change, being cheap as hell, run by dummies, or cashing out. Examples: *Sailnet*, Scuttlebutt


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Much like the late, and unlamentted Surfy's Fight Club, it seems it's my way or nothing with them. Rather a strange position for a site using Anarchy in it's title.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

PBzeer said:


> Much like the late, and unlamentted Surfy's Fight Club, it seems it's my way or nothing with them. Rather a strange position for a site using Anarchy in it's title.


Don't let "Anarchists" fool you, they aren't. They want anarchy to reign so they can come in later and "clean up the mess".

In reality, they want to control everything and everyone.

They just want to get there a different way that certain other people want to get there.....


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

*shrug* I registered over there a month or so ago to keep an eye on the progress of their, or one of their members', investigation into Novis/Tartan. (It never appeared, btw.) I never really found much on the site, beyond the front page, all that interesting, and there's something about its forum software coding that seizes-up my archaic old browser at home, so...

If you're into racing, SA is probably The Place To Be. But for just general, all-around sailing, of which racing may be just a part, Sailnet is definitely far, far more useful, IMO.

I'm surprised whomever is in charge over there did or allowed that. Most responsible web forum operators tend to try to avoid cross-forum wars. Doesn't say much for them.

Jim


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Scot Tempesta, the "Ed" of SA, certainly is obnoxious; it's OK to be proud and even boastful of your accomplishments, but that post was unbelievably self-serving and egotistical. SA is a remarkable site though.

For SailNet, I think they would do well to look into what truth lies in the attack though. There is very little new content here and the ads are more obnoxious than Scot Tempesta. I think this site desperately needs a focusing of its vision.

That said, this IS an awesome site. I just think it has not reached its potential.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> From the front page of Sailing Anarchy this AM:
> 
> *The Ignorant Dead:* These sites once were something special. They started with good ideas, produced interesting content and grew, and then squandered everything by resisting change, being cheap as hell, run by dummies, or cashing out. Examples: *Sailnet*, Scuttlebutt


I think there is some truth to this. When was the last time Sailnet or its owners contributed anything to this site? There was a time they actually posted articles, interviews, etc...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

While there is always room for improvement. the real question is whether people enjoy the site. For myself, I go to a number of different sites, because they all offer something a bit different than the others. Personally, I like having choices.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

It is my understanding that Advertising dollars on the web are charged back to the advertiser based on the number of hits the site gets. We all know that times are rough and AD dollars are drying up. Therefore Why not try to put something out, that my web site is better than your web site. So don't bother with the other guys web site as it is in my own best self interest.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While Sailnet's staff may not be contributing much to the forums, here, I would argue that they're still well and alive...


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Who gives a rats a$$ what they say

Truth ??

They have approx 21,000 registered members, 1200 active

SN has over a 150,00 registered members and 42,000 active

There's the truth..........which leads to the question, and why is that ??


My Answer, Sailnet is a far better site

so they can blow me


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

SA is all about foul mouth, foul treatment, big ego's. I go there to learn new ways to be an idiot. 
I come here for a conversation.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well said.... 


chucklesR said:


> SA is all about foul mouth, foul treatment, big ego's. I go there to learn new ways to be an idiot.
> I come here for a conversation.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Scot Tempesta. He wants to apologize. He meant to say "...moderated by dummies" not "...run by dummies".:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess CD really brings the average IQ of the mods down, doesn't he... 



wchevron said:


> I just got off the phone with Scot Tempesta. He wants to apologize. He meant to say "...moderated by dummies" not "...run by dummies".:laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## sennali (May 29, 2001)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Who gives a rats a$$ what they say
> 
> Truth ??
> 
> ...


If you actually believe those numbers, you're deluded. Compare the number of posts on SA in five years with the number on Sailnet...you'll realize what I'm talking about. And there's always this:


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

More traffic and more posts doesn't mean it has better content... just more traffic and more posts...  but the bulk of the posts on SA are foul-mouthed trash talk... which doesn't mean a whole lot IMHO.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

sennali said:


> If you actually believe those numbers, you're deluded. :


Well, seeing that those numbers came off the stats from both websites



> Compare the number of posts on SA in five years with the number on Sailnet...you'll realize what I'm talking about. And there's always this


LMAO, that's like saying " I drank a Kegg of near beer to your pint of Rum "......

dude, I'll take the Rum


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> More traffic and more posts doesn't mean it has better content... just more traffic and more posts...  but the bulk of the posts on SA are foul-mouthed trash talk... which doesn't mean a whole lot IMHO.


If it was not for you Dog, the lines would mirror each other! LOL


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

> Er, what is that scale on the left, and why does the Y-axis *decrease* in the upward direction?


Ok, that's funny

But, the stats show they have a higher number of posts, which means absolutely nada


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sennali said:


> And there's always this:


The Y axis decreases  

EDIT: Am I reading that the wrong way?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I do think there is some validity in all this. Sailnet has not added any new articles from outside contributors in a while. But they did start the 2 word thread in off-topic. That gets them a lot of posts but no content.

Overall, different horses for different courses.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> I go there to learn new ways to be an idiot.


You've done well Pilgrim.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> More traffic and more posts doesn't mean it has better content... just more traffic and more posts...  but the bulk of the posts on SA are foul-mouthed trash talk... which doesn't mean a whole lot IMHO.


I guess you own post count proves that point!!!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

sennali said:


> If you actually believe those numbers, you're deluded. Compare the number of posts on SA in five years with the number on Sailnet...you'll realize what I'm talking about. And there's always this:


Sennali...looking at the legend for that graph...it appears that sailnet is in the 100k range while anarchy is less and that the left hand grid is actually higher at the bottom than the top. Am I reading it wrong?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

The way I see the graph as labeled...Sailnet rarely drops below 100,000 and SA only got above 80,000 once in the time frame shown. Regardless of post counts...What does that have to do with negative comments about SN made on SA? Why is negativity on SA surprising? Why should we care? There is a phrase that goes something like "arguing with a pig in excrement..."

Let's get back to the important stuff Do you think guns should be on boats? What is the best anchor? Are you a hot woman and like to sail with strangers? Which is the best sailboat boat--- Mono, cat or tri? If your punctuation or spelling have errors, should you be allowed to breath? 

I think we each have reasons as to why we are here rather than at SA.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

camaraderie said:


> Sennali...looking at the legend for that graph...it appears that sailnet is in the 100k range while anarchy is less and that the left hand grid is actually higher at the bottom than the top. Am I reading it wrong?


EDIT:
Actually that is site RANKING so a higher number is a lower ranking. Makes sense now. Page views is another measure one can use:











...so it can be seen that more pages are viewed on Anarchy but it looks like they have trended well down since 2007. I think a lot of that must be their 1000days thread which lost a lot of interest after Soanya left the building. (650K page views! WOW!)

I enjoy both sites for different reasons...but think it is bush league to crow and even more bush league to diss others on your home page.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> It is my understanding that Advertising dollars on the web are charged back to the advertiser based on the number of hits the site gets. We all know that times are rough and AD dollars are drying up. Therefore Why not try to put something out, that my web site is better than your web site. So don't bother with the other guys web site as it is in my own best self interest.


Advertising dollars might be drying up, but I'll tell you, SN doesn't make it easy to advertise here. Believe me, I know, and I'm still in the throws of trying to get an ad up on the site. It's as though they really don't care whether you advertise or not. Very nice and great people by the way, just not the most diligent in pursuing advertising.

But that aside, I actually think this is a much more useful site, and it is much more receptive and pleasant than many others to which I've participated over the years. I wouldn't hesitate to post questions or responses here, whereas on other sites you may very well get creamed for expressing any ideas. If you're anonymous posting under a pseudonym, that might be fine. But for me anyway, I'm very careful about posting at some of those places that shall remain anarchists, I mean anonymous.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

CAM----i must be thick between the ears. how does a lower number become a better ranking. it doesn't make sense to me ???????


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

captbillc said:


> CAM----i must be thick between the ears. how does a lower number become a better ranking. it doesn't make sense to me ???????


The you have probably never been king of the hill, top of the heap, number one...


----------



## rperret (Apr 11, 2003)

I enjoy SA and Sailnet.

However you are dead on re the numbers - need to look underneath the numbers...

for example - at least 50,000+ posts are for the Neverending Story parts 1 and 2 (which are quite amusing by the way), and Cruising Couple for 1000 days (extremely funny).

i do agree that more traffic does not mean s#it...



sailingdog said:


> More traffic and more posts doesn't mean it has better content... just more traffic and more posts...  but the bulk of the posts on SA are foul-mouthed trash talk... which doesn't mean a whole lot IMHO.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

This is a SAILING site? What the hell? I came here for the sheep!

Oh crap. You guys must think I'm an idiot.

(think that about sums it up!)


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> Oh crap. You guys must think I'm an idiot.


Well dang, ....up till now I didn't give it much thought


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Be careful, this is not Off Topic and apparently mentioning trysts with furry little creatures offends some...http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/49691-time-stop-sheep-jokes-ok.html   



craigtoo said:


> This is a SAILING site? What the hell? I came here for the sheep!
> 
> Oh crap. You guys must think I'm an idiot.
> 
> (think that about sums it up!)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

captbillc said:


> CAM----i must be thick between the ears. how does a lower number become a better ranking. it doesn't make sense to me ???????


Cap'n Bill...
If the site was ranked #1 in traffic it would be at the top. If it was ranked #100,000 it would be at the bottom. So Sailnet is lower ranked at around 100,000 than Anarchy at around 60,000 under THIS particular measure. 
There are lots of other measures however such as time spent on site, frequency of visits, unique visitors etc.. As far as advertisers are concerned...click throughs on ads may be quite important...fo Sailnet...click throughs and buying by members at their store may be of even more importance. 
In my view Anarchy has really no place for cruising sailors or casual weekend sailors despite a section called cruising anarchy...you can't really get much good advice on those issues there. 
Nor can you get much traction on racing topics here. Aside from the differences in "style" and "moderation"... the two sites are like apples and oranges to me which is another reason why I felt the side swipe by their editor gratuitous.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

FarCry said:


> Be careful, this is not Off Topic and apparently mentioning trysts with furry little creatures offends some...http://www.sailnet.com/forums/off-topic/49691-time-stop-sheep-jokes-ok.html


So right Mr. Cry.

I will cease and desist immediately. I will direct all further sheep comments where they rightly belong.

"The Joy of Sheep Breeding"


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I took the bait and followed your link...ROFLMAO thanks to you.

Just to be clear, animal comments don't offend me, just trying to be considerate of others during the holidays. Can't hardly wait until after the 1st.   



craigtoo said:


> So right Mr. Cry.
> 
> I will cease and desist immediately. I will direct all further sheep comments where they rightly belong.
> 
> "The Joy of Sheep Breeding"


----------



## sennali (May 29, 2001)

rperret said:


> more traffic does not mean s#it...


That piece on SA was a review of internet sailing sites - it was a criticial piece that pointed out the obvious about the generally crappy level of innovation on the internet with respect to sailing.

Sailnet has fallen a long way. It was the first forum, and once upon a time, the biggest, most vibrant sailing community on the web. The owners of the site then gave up on getting original content, and this allowed competitors and technology to pass them by. SA continues to grow every month, and the Alexa numbers mean that it is now an order of magnitude more popular than Sailnet, and has more information therein than Sailnet ever will. That may not be important to you - but since SA spends a lot of money developing its site, sponsoring events and campaigns, and getting good content, it's important to them, and it has helped SA to be so valuable to so many people.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Sennali...the original owners of Sailnet went bankrupt and the site fell to nothing for several years. For the last 2 or 3 it has been either growing or stable and is a fine home for many of us even when we also enjoy other sites. 
SA should be proud of its growth and fan base...and it probably will continue to grow. Just misses the mark for cruising sailors in my opinion.
Your comment about more information on SA is wildly off base when it comes to cruising issues. That is like saying the Encyclopedia Brittanica has more information than the Physician's Desk Reference. Which one you gonna pick up when you want to know what dose of Lipitor to give? 
That is NOT to say that SA doesn't have good info...it has good info about stuff I am not interested in mostly. If I were interested in the racing world or how two race boats compare etc...it would be Nirvana. 
If they want to continue to grow...perhaps they should focus on capturing a segment of the sailing public that they don't already own. 

You haven't posted here since 2001....what brought you back today? 
Oh yeah...just so you feel right at home...F.O.N.!! (That's how we say it politely here!)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

So, if I've got all this down correctly, it wasn't really that big of a "diss" at all. More like what passes for winter-time conversation at Anarchy perhaps? I guess, if we've settled anything, it might be stated that we here on Sailnet still respect our sheep in the morning. (g) Onward through the fog......


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

That is very strange, Sennali disappeared in December 2001 with only 6 post and reappeared today with 2 more post. Don't worry Dawg, Sennali will never catch up to your post count.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That was a given... especially once Chuckles introduced you in RL. 


craigtoo said:


> This is a SAILING site? What the hell? I came here for the sheep!
> 
> Oh crap. * You guys must think I'm an idiot.*
> 
> (think that about sums it up!)


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe Sannali is from SA.

Because now is a good time to say it, THANK YOU everyone for some very helpful suggestions and advice over the past few months. I'm not planning on going anywhere, just relating how much I find this site of value.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sennali said:


> That piece on SA was a review of internet sailing sites - it was a criticial piece that pointed out the obvious about the generally crappy level of innovation on the internet with respect to sailing.
> 
> Sailnet has fallen a long way. It was the first forum, and once upon a time, the biggest, most vibrant sailing community on the web. The owners of the site then gave up on getting original content, and this allowed competitors and technology to pass them by. SA continues to grow every month, and the Alexa numbers mean that it is now an order of magnitude more popular than Sailnet, and has more information therein than Sailnet ever will. That may not be important to you - but since SA spends a lot of money developing its site, sponsoring events and campaigns, and getting good content, it's important to them, and it has helped SA to be so valuable to so many people.


Clean is that you? You sly bugger!

FON!


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

Do we care what SA thinks?

Went to SA a time or two - got bored - came home.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> From the front page of Sailing Anarchy this AM:
> 
> *The Ignorant Dead:* These sites once were something special. They started with good ideas, produced interesting content and grew, and then squandered everything by resisting change, being cheap as hell, run by dummies, or cashing out. Examples: *Sailnet*, Scuttlebutt


Cam,

In relation to SNet methinks SA were being a tad harsh but if you read my comments in the DC thread from a few weeks back you'll see my take on what SA are getting at. I certainly don't disagree with then completely and do feel this place does not live up to it's potential. Then again maybe this is all the management wants.

While I divide my time between SA and SN these days I spend less time on both in total, than I used to spend here alone. My absence is more to do with work pressures than anything else. Both here and at SA I'll leave the knuckledraggers to fight it out between themselves.

I've never looked at Scuttlebutt, so my comments relate solely to SA and Snet.

Cheers


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

I liked the old SN - with regular articles on cruising by the folks like Sue & Larry and John Kretschmer, it was like reading an online magazine. I guess there's not the bucks around to run it that way any more. I'm not really into online chat or seeing my noble and witty quips in HTTP, so I guess SN is better than SA that way. Generally I am looking for info and ideas. I find sailboatowners.com and SN the most useful. IMHO hits, # of members and traffic mean nothing - its content that counts.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Who gives a rats a$$ what they say
> 
> Truth ??
> 
> ...


42,000 active? Then why do I see the same 5 guys posting all the time.


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

Because 4 guys are bored all the time, and the 5th gets stuck in airports on a regular basis!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

sennali said:


> SA continues to grow every month, and the Alexa numbers mean that it is now an order of magnitude more popular than Sailnet,


More popular amongst _whom_? All I've seen there, in the last month or so perusing it, is almost exclusively racing-related and/or foul-mouthed trash talking. That's fine if racing or trash-talking are you primary or only interests, but if they're not?



sennali said:


> and has more information therein than Sailnet ever will.


*If* racing is all or primarily what you care about. Other than that?

Like I said: I've spent some time perusing SA. I really haven't found much of interest over there. I'm interested in racing, but it's not the be-all and end-all for me. The front page stuff on SA is often interesting, but so far has been of zero actual use to me, other than its entertainment value. I've found many, many more informative, useful articles here in Sailnet's forums. Sure, they're not paid feature articles. They're posted by plain old sailors. (Some of 'em are damn well done, tho.)

SA's criticism of other on-line resources is in poor form. But "poor form" is part of what SA is all about, isn't it? Confrontational, rude, brash, gauche, whatever. It's much of what SA is and does. It is the place where it was apparently not untoward for a regular to suggest a new advertiser, an accomplished, respected photographer, show them her breasts. (I'd use the word used over there, but it's "on the list," so we can't use it over here . Now *there's* one good reason to hang there .)

All-in-all: A tempest in a teacup. SA is just being SA.

Jim


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

tdw said:


> Cam,
> 
> In relation to SNet methinks SA were being a tad harsh but if you read my comments in the DC thread from a few weeks back you'll see my take on what SA are getting at. I certainly don't disagree with then completely and do feel this place does not live up to it's potential. Then again maybe this is all the management wants.


Hey Fuzzy...I completely agree that there is a hell of a lot more potential here than is being used. My own view is that the marine.com store and business which the foundation is what takes virtually all of managements time and $$. 
This forum is an afterthought and only when there is an issue (like e-mail lists, Tartan thread etc.) does it get any significant management time or thought beyond the advertising potential (for external ads and internal sales). 
That is NOT to say that the management is stupid or misguided or bad. They are actually quite bright, nice, hard working folks who I respect and are dealing with a VERY tough environment, limited funds, limited staff and only so much time in a day. I believe that virtually all their daily efforts must of necessity be focused on short term, day to day management and revenue enhancement.
Fortunately...we have a good group of members and mods here who basically keep things on an even keel and make the board what it is...which is a unique and valuable on line forum for sailors that many of us consider the best place to hang our hats. 
I don't see things changing much in terms of evolving the site over the near term given the above conditions. 
I view SA's front page blast as the equivilent of mooning the other team after scoring a touchdown. Low class.


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think SA & SN don't have much to fear from each other. I "see" folks at both places. There you may post in a more lax manner, But wow, I have seen some folks get burned bad over there.


I like the fact that if you ask a good question over there it will be answered and not moved to a forum that is never read and only has 3 posts since it's conception..

I have received good advice at both places, never been to scuttlebutt.

I think the management of BOTH forums could learn a thing or two from each other. 

You got to give them credit for sponsoring a lot of events, events that get folks out on the water and interested in the great sport of ours.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Hey Fuzzy...I completely agree that there is a hell of a lot more potential here than is being used. My own view is that the marine.com store and business which the foundation is what takes virtually all of managements time and $$.
> This forum is an afterthought and only when there is an issue (like e-mail lists, Tartan thread etc.) does it get any significant management time or thought beyond the advertising potential (for external ads and internal sales).
> That is NOT to say that the management is stupid or misguided or bad. They are actually quite bright, nice, hard working folks who I respect and are dealing with a VERY tough environment, limited funds, limited staff and only so much time in a day. I believe that virtually all their daily efforts must of necessity be focused on short term, day to day management and revenue enhancement.
> Fortunately...we have a good group of members and mods here who basically keep things on an even keel and make the board what it is...which is a unique and valuable on line forum for sailors that many of us consider the best place to hang our hats.
> ...


Lets face it...tackiness is a large part of SA's appeal.....did someone mention KU ???

Cam, I hear what you are saying but for SA the forum is the heart and soul of the site...not an afterthought.

For SNetters that is fine....we are , in the main, a bunch of online friends gabbing...we don't really need to be SA, nor do we wish to be so.

SA does however generate more interest on other forums than any of the other forums generate on SA.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ku tacky? Ewwwwwww....   
Agree with you on the rest!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I enjoy sailnet and a couple of other similar sites, but I have no alegiance to any forum. I had never heard of SA before so I did not hesitate to scan through their topics and postings. They seem to be one-dimensional regarding the racing interest and full of too much weak and sophomoric humor. I'd much prefer a more comprehensive and serious site. I'd like to think that there is plenty of room for people with other tastes. Maybe like the heat sink on my battery charger, all the volatile people, hotheads and hot dogs will be drawn away. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

pappy said:


> Truth ??
> 
> They have approx 21,000 registered members, 1200 active
> 
> ...





eMKay said:


> 42,000 active? Then why do I see the same 5 guys posting all the time.





undine said:


> Because 4 guys are bored all the time, and the 5th gets stuck in airports on a regular basis!


eMkay,undine, that was pretty funny 

As far as the numbers ? they're at the bottom of the forum index page on each site, I didn't make them up

But who cares, like someone said, two different sites for two different niches


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Ku tacky? Ewwwwwww....
> Agree with you on the rest!


Ah yes my good man but it wouldn't do for the hallowed halls of Snet now would it ?

Hey...imagine what Ku would do Cruising and Sailing Forums ? They'd have conniptions at the very thought.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Womby...RE: CruisersForum...Heh...they deleted my post the other day when I had the temerity to say Reid Stowe was a felon with child support warrants out for him and linked to the documented proof! They said it was not appropriate do disrespect another sailor who wasn't there to defend himself. This is AFTER they allowed one of his minions to advertise his site and encourage visitors! How bout them apples! Totally over-moderated. Great info there and some very nice folks...but they got so many moderators they troll every thread looking for something to do with their time!


----------



## Cope44 (Sep 11, 2008)

C
I see your point about moderating every message.
Any one who cops out on kids is doomed, and reaps the pain in the end.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Cam, mine got deleted also and all I said was I did not want to read his stuff but I did not bring up the finer points about this guy as you so appropriately did. Way to moderated.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rather sad, since what you said about Stowe was the well known and fairly well documented truth.



camaraderie said:


> Womby...RE: CruisersForum...Heh...they deleted my post the other day when I had the temerity to say Reid Stowe was a felon with child support warrants out for him and linked to the documented proof! They said it was not appropriate do disrespect another sailor who wasn't there to defend himself. This is AFTER they allowed one of his minions to advertise his site and encourage visitors! How bout them apples! Totally over-moderated. Great info there and some very nice folks...but they got so many moderators they troll every thread looking for something to do with their time!


----------



## ilnadi (Mar 21, 2004)

PBzeer said:


> Rather a strange position for a site using Anarchy in it's title.


 Don't confuse anarchy with originality or non-conformity. Too many (most? all?) anti-establishment clubs have just as many rules as the establishment. It takes strength to admit someone else can be different in a different way than you.

While many strive for 
"Anarchy: a utopian society of individuals who enjoy complete freedom without government" ("anarchy." Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary)

most settle for a synonym

Now I feel like I have enriched the internet in the usual way:clobber


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

When has sailnet promoted any event that has to do with sailing? Racing or cruising? 

I'll buy from SA.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

zz4gta said:


> When has sailnet promoted any event that has to do with sailing? Racing or cruising?
> 
> I'll buy from SA.


Please let us know about the selection of bilge pumps you find at SA!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> Please let us know about the selection of bilge pumps you find at SA!


You're missing my point. I'll support those who support me and the sport. Regardless of what they're selling. SA burgee or SN burgee, I'm going with SA.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

zz4gta said:


> You're missing my point. I'll support those who support me and the sport. Regardless of what they're selling. SA burgee or SN burgee, I'm going with SA.


I not missing the point, I am just poking a little fun. Sailnet used to sponsor the strictly sail shows. The previous owners of Sailnet pulled every last dime out of Sailnet. Sailnet is the rebuilding process give them a chance. thanks


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Womby...RE: CruisersForum...Heh...they deleted my post the other day when I had the temerity to say EDIT BY CD! They said it was not appropriate EDIT BY CD. This is AFTER EDIT BY CD they allowed one EDIT BY CD to advertise EDIT BY CD! How bout EDIT BY CD! Totally over-moderated. Great info there and some very nice folks...but they got so many moderators they troll every thread looking for something to do with their time!


Yep... that place is way over moderated. Not like us, of course!!! HEHE!!!

- CD

PS Now I got the big red button, and you don't have one... yeah, yeah... I got the big red button, and you don't have one... yeah, yeah...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Guess I'll just ask yer dad to ram that clorox bottle of yours then. 
May the great Ku turn all your Fridays into Wednesdays!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone on SA own a boat?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> You're missing my point. I'll support those who support me and the sport. Regardless of what they're selling. SA burgee or SN burgee, I'm going with SA.


then why are you still here?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

FWIW

This is the only site I have ever been called a lier..Thats why I left...

I can not turn back the clock and the camaraderie I once felt here is gone for me

CF if not for being over moderated would be my absolute favorite at this point... CA is good fun at times but very few posters or new members and they dont seem to want more...for that reason it can only go so far for me as entertainment as I am a social rat but dont have the racing conection or whit to meld in very well there...It being a sub fourm to SA that will not change. 

This place can actually be equeally as harsh as SA/CA believe it or not...

Im glad I have been able to conect with several of you other places...and as said many times before hope to meet you some day.

Your old Friend
Scott


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Stillraining said:


> FWIW
> 
> This is the only site I have ever been called a lier..Thats why I left...
> 
> ...


Scott, 
Good to hear from you. Happy New Year! 
I tried hanging out a little at CF and Brion Toss's site and still go there once in a while. You can certainly get some good info at Spartalk, it just takes a day or two. Idle conversation would be very frustrating. 
CF seem a lot like this place but milder. I guess that's what you get with that level of moderation. 

While I don't know exactly what happened when you left, I do understand. 
I have had my feelings bruised here once or twice. I can't remember how many times I've felt like going back to the days when I only used the computer for checking my email. 
The thing is, I just don't think I have the time or energy to devote to getting used to another internet forum. 
There's just too many people! And they're all as screwed up as me. I have a hard time dealing with people in person. Not because I'm antisocial or anything, .... well maybe just a little. 
No, my problem is I tend to worry about how I am received, and when I can't even hear a voice, much less look in to someone's eyes, I get insecure about how I am coming across. And worse, I have on occasion, totally misunderstood someone's else's "tone". We have to have tough skin and soft hearts to make it through this life. I guess it goes for internet communities as well as real life. 
Anyway, I hope all the sailing sites are successful. Means people are sailing, or at least thinking about it. 
Glad you're still around Still.  You are one of the many people here that make me want to hang around.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Still...good ta see ya back here even if only for a moment. I missed somehow your leaving abruptly. Who called you a liar? What thread?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok one more post..

I did not leave abruptly but tried to work through it myself ..Knotty pretty much summed me up in a nutshell as well..

I just could not shake the cloud after that... and felt all the time I had spent here building credibility as a member was a waste of time and it all came tumbeling down..I felt low as dirt..as they say the deepest cuts arnt from your enemies.

What thread?...BFS 

Audios amigos


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Just went looking and can't find it Still. PM me here or over at CF. Looks like it happened while I was modding...so I am concerned about what I may have missed. See you at those other places!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

BFS...Bad Feelings Still?
Ya gotta shake it off...you'll get bonked over at CF eventually or anywhere else you hang


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

xort said:


> then why are you still here?


B/c I like to do more with boating than just racing. 
There are certain things I'll ask on SA, like opinions on gear or tactics or rigging to make a spin peal easier. The race experience there is second to none. Take a look at how much traffic SN's "racing" section gets. Or the lack there of.

SN will help me do fiberglass repair, select an appropriate porta potti, or pick out a nice stove or heater combo. I do like this site, and you guys seem like a good group of people, but only meeting once a year for a boat show isn't enough. Racing every weekend seems to fill the void.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> I do like this site, and you guys seem like a good group of people, but only meeting once a year for a boat show isn't enough. Racing every weekend seems to fill the void.


For the record, you are comparing apples to....truffles. We are meeting at the boat show as a purely social event in addition to everything else, not in spite of it.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> B/c I like to do more with boating than just racing.
> There are certain things I'll ask on SA, like opinions on gear or tactics or rigging to make a spin peal easier. The race experience there is second to none. Take a look at how much traffic SN's "racing" section gets. Or the lack there of.
> 
> SN will help me do fiberglass repair, select an appropriate porta potti, or pick out a nice stove or heater combo. I do like this site, and you guys seem like a good group of people, but only meeting once a year for a boat show isn't enough. Racing every weekend seems to fill the void.


Your comment: _You're missing my point. I'll support those who support me and the sport. Regardless of what they're selling. SA burgee or SN burgee, I'm going with SA...._ sounded like a flip off of sailnet and that you were leaving.

So sailnet doesn't sponsor anything, big deal. Yes, there is very little discussion about racing specifically. If meetups are your thing, you could arrange one in your neck of the woods. The chi-town thing was just 2 guys starting a little something. You too can be a catalyst for debauchery and stupid stories!!! Just don't mention rabbits.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Stillraining said:


> What thread?...BFS
> 
> Audios amigos


Still, you can't be serious?
The BFS thread! Hope you return to your old self and find your way back.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

xort said:


> ...If meetups are your thing, you could arrange one in your neck of the woods....


Xort,

ZZ's all over it already:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/48896-delmarva-2009-a.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/49652-delmarva-2009-crew-meeting.html

and last year:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chesa...zvous-2008-chesapeake-bay-june-14-2008-a.html


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

zz4gta...
I agree with you that both sites are useful and fulfill different needs. The underlying business model for each site is also different and that is why SA supports a lot of real world sailing stuff. They are built around the racing community and SPONSORS/Advertisers pay for that site so it is in their interest to be quite active in the real racing world. 
Sailnet is built on a store based model with a bit of advertising. 
Assuming as you say that you want BOTH sites to continue to exist, then you can best show support for sailnet by buying things here rather than at West Marine or elsewhere. You can buy SA burgees...but not much more...so your best way to show support there is to click on their sponsors ads. 
Seems to me your thoughts about each site are correct but your personal action plan is off base.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

xort said:


> Your comment: _You're missing my point. I'll support those who support me and the sport. Regardless of what they're selling. SA burgee or SN burgee, I'm going with SA...._ sounded like a flip off of sailnet and that you were leaving.
> 
> So sailnet doesn't sponsor anything, big deal.


That is a VERY big deal in my book. Kind of like giving back to your customers, take care of them and they'll buy from you. SA does this.



> Yes, there is very little discussion about racing specifically. If meetups are your thing, you could arrange one in your neck of the woods.


You make it sound easy. I tried, there was one other boat who was interested in doing it. I've been handing out flyers all winter, emailing a copy to every marina in my area that has a website, and following up with phone calls. Honestly, I'm running out of ideas to drum up interest. And if you'd like to check out the Cruising section of this site, I did arrange a meeting and a cruise. Problem is, no one is real interested in meeting when its cold outside. This splits the cruisers and racers even more so. If there's a race in crappy weather, I'll be there, no questions asked. If we're just going out for a relaxing sail, I may think twice.

Sorry, I think I'm getting a bit off topic.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> zz4gta...
> I agree with you that both sites are useful and fulfill different needs. The underlying business model for each site is also different and that is why SA supports a lot of real world sailing stuff. They are built around the racing community and SPONSORS/Advertisers pay for that site so it is in their interest to be quite active in the real racing world.
> Sailnet is built on a store based model with a bit of advertising.
> Assuming as you say that you want BOTH sites to continue to exist, then you can best show support for sailnet by buying things here rather than at West Marine or elsewhere. You can buy SA burgees...but not much more...so your best way to show support there is to click on their sponsors ads.
> Seems to me your thoughts about each site are correct but your personal action plan is off base.


I do support Sailnet in ways of buying from the store and visiting this site which in turn brings more money from advertisers to sailnet right? West marine is the absolute last place I'll go for anything. I guess my question is why doesn't SN take a more active roll in "real world" sailing activities? Maybe sponsoring a picknic or raft up, raffles, anything?


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> FWIW
> 
> This is the only site I have ever been called a lier..Thats why I left...
> 
> I can not turn back the clock and the camaraderie I once felt here is gone for me


Stillraining, being as it's apparent you are easily-offended, I'm going to write this as gently as I possibly know how. If I miss, well, I apologize in advance.

If you have elected to abandon the friends you've made here, the wealth of information available and the opportunity to pass on some of what you've learned to others over somebody calling you a liar: I fear you're in for a chain of disappointments--unless you choose to abandon Internet forums entirely. You are as unlikely to find an Internet "place" where you can be assured of getting along with everybody all the time, and nobody ever says anything mean to you, as you are of finding such a place in Real Life.

The other thing I'd urge you to consider is that sometimes insults are simply the result of the writer phrasing him- or herself poorly. I often see people use the word "liar" when they mean "mistaken," "misinformed," "ignorant" (which is not an insult unless phrased as an insult), etc. (This,btw, is a prime example of why I get twitchy when people write poorly--not to open _that_ can of worms again.)



Stillraining said:


> This place can actually be equeally as harsh as SA/CA believe it or not...


Oh pish-posh! You can encounter harshness here: True. The alternative is something like CF, where nary a bad word about anything or anybody is allowed, and it's boring as hell. You will not encounter the same degree and frequency of... ok, we'll call it "harshness" here as you will over at SA. (That isn't a slam on SA, btw, it's just the way it is.)

I've said it before and, at the risk of sounding like a broken record, I'll say it again: Sailnet's forums are about as moderate as I've ever seen an on-line venue get. Very little true acrimony. Most individuals manage to at least "get along," even if not particularly fond of one another.

Stillraining, I can't tell you you're being "overly sensitive," because your feelings are what they are, and I'm not you, but... you're being overly-sensitive, dude .

Jim


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

s'cuse me for the hijack,

Rainy,
*SO* glad to hear from you. The rest... I'll put in a PM.. just so glad you've not checked out completely. You're one of the people that makes this place cool.... Thank you. 

ZZ
You sayin' that day of Hardcore pounding through it... racing on my Sailnet boat wasn't enough for ya? Geesh we hit like 0.3kts once.. I saw it.!!! You on foresail trim? (With beer in hand)... that didn't do it?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> s'cuse me for the hijack,
> ZZ
> You sayin' that day of Hardcore pounding through it... racing on my Sailnet boat wasn't enough for ya? Geesh we hit like 0.3kts once.. I saw it.!!! You on foresail trim? (With beer in hand)... that didn't do it?


That's what I'm talkin about! Real people doing real things. Meeting people with the same interests. I use forums as a tool to gather knowlege and then go out and use it in the real world, even if its fighting a current and only making 0.3 of a knot.  I must say, that ghosting along at that pace was still more exciting then sitting behind a keyboard. And from where I'm sitting, I don't see sailnet encouraging people to get out on their boats. I see the individuals set up meetings, raftups, and cruises, but this forum would just be an advertise page if it wasn't for the members. I'd love to see sailnet take a bigger roll in getting people together.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

zz4gta said:


> That's what I'm talkin about! Real people doing real things. Meeting people with the same interests. I use forums as a tool to gather knowlege and then go out and use it in the real world, even if its fighting a current and only making 0.3 of a knot.  I must say, that ghosting along at that pace was still more exciting then sitting behind a keyboard. And from where I'm sitting, I don't see sailnet encouraging people to get out on their boats. I see the individuals set up meetings, raftups, and cruises, but this forum would just be an advertise page if it wasn't for the members. I'd love to see sailnet take a bigger roll in getting people together.


I'd love to see Sailnet take a roll in that too... good call.

Heck.. they could organize a "winter garage sale (sail)" in Crabapolis where we meet up with (or without) boats and they sell a bunch of stuff at discount prices... Like an Autopilot. Cheap. I'll bring a remote controlled beer cooler...!

Thanks for pulling together that Delmarva circ. for us btw ZZ... fantastic idea.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> That's what I'm talkin about! Real people doing real things. Meeting people with the same interests. I use forums as a tool to gather knowlege and then go out and use it in the real world, even if its fighting a current and only making 0.3 of a knot.  I must say, that ghosting along at that pace was still more exciting then sitting behind a keyboard. And from where I'm sitting, I don't see sailnet encouraging people to get out on their boats. I see the individuals set up meetings, raftups, and cruises, but this forum would just be an advertise page if it wasn't for the members. I'd love to see sailnet take a bigger roll in getting people together.


From your lips to God's ear.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

T34C said:


> From your lips to God's ear.


We haven't heard from GOD since the Fine Lady particpated in the Bull Dog Thread. There was even a Sway involvement.

Please God.

Come Back to Sailnet? Please?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Interestingly enough a similar discussion is going on over at SA, along the lines of has SA lost its way.

Sailing Anarchy State of the Union Address - By You !!! - Sailing Anarchy Forums

I'd suggest that while neither is perfect the only true indicator is how they both perfom day to day. If membership starts to fall off then something is awry and my guess is that for both sites higher membership equates to higher earnings, even though the firums themselves are not income producing as such.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, TDW - it's been fascinating watching the feedback over there. It's a bit oxymoronic in that some are suggesting a coup - *against the anarchists*. Ahhh, nothing new under the sun!

It seems to me that it's the natural evolution/maturation of a forum - any forum. It's built on something that attracts people, it slowly becomes exclusive and snippy over time within the circle of the original members, then either new blood comes in and regenerates it into phase 2/3 - or it dies when people get tired of the original circle.

The corner they've got themselves into, I think, is that they have based everything on the "rules be damned" ethos...but that's now becoming a bit of liability as they seek more legitimacy (money, access, respect, etc.).

Definitely lots to learn there.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Yeah, TDW - it's been fascinating watching the feedback over there. It's a bit oxymoronic in that some are suggesting a coup - *against the anarchists*. Ahhh, nothing new under the sun!
> 
> It seems to me that it's the natural evolution/maturation of a forum - any forum. It's built on something that attracts people, it slowly becomes exclusive and snippy over time within the circle of the original members, then either new blood comes in and regenerates it into phase 2/3 - or it dies when people get tired of the original circle.
> 
> ...


A good post, Smack.

- CD


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Yeah, TDW - it's been fascinating watching the feedback over there. It's a bit oxymoronic in that some are suggesting a coup - *against the anarchists*. Ahhh, nothing new under the sun!
> 
> It seems to me that it's the natural evolution/maturation of a forum - any forum. It's built on something that attracts people, it slowly becomes exclusive and snippy over time within the circle of the original members, then either new blood comes in and regenerates it into phase 2/3 - or it dies when people get tired of the original circle.
> 
> ...


Too true Smack. In some of the forums over there the attitude is pretty childish. Kind of "poo tits bum giggle giggle" stuff.

Ironically, the Anarchy principle only works with a bit of self control on the participants part but SA has ultimately got to where it is by cocking its snoot at the establishment. Water that down and they become just another outlet that the establishment will try and push around the way they do to evryone else. The very legitimacy SA seeks could well be the makings of their own fall.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

T34C said:


> When was the last time Sailnet or its owners contributed anything to this site?quote]
> 
> While it might not seem like much, they to host the site, they paid the freight on the software and they pay for the bandwidth and whatever web space is required. Someone does the site maintenance. It may not seem like much, but it gives me an hour of diversion every night... What is your time worth?


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Cruisingdad said:


> A good post, Smack.
> 
> - CD


Smack...
R U running for something???

Paul


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

mccary said:


> T34C said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time Sailnet or its owners contributed anything to this site?quote]
> ...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One other possibility is that the new owners of the Sailnet brand may not have the same connections with those sailing personalities, and aren't able to get them to write for the forums as easily as the old ownership did.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

You've probably got it right there...
but I still think then why not look to people here now who are doing great things themselves and would have a lot to contribute? 
Of course the people I speak about are all contributing anyway through the forums, but why not take it a step further and bring back some feature articles etc?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

The sites are dying..slow slow death.....both of them.....

Look here at Sailnet..I remember when we had hours and hours of fun here, insulting each others way into 3 or 4 am....

then....something happened....it started fading out....

new people came, old people left...the old people that stayed, tried to maintain the fun and were accused of almost everything...hate mails, bad reps, bad pm's....yo can't do this...you can't say that...the swear word screen....I rememer saying something funny to a newbie, and all hell broke lose on me, mostly by people that never spoke with me and I never heard about...

Forums, have life cycles, I guess, just like restuarants and whore hoses....

Me?? spending less time here now than ever...but also quiting SA for the 4th time...there is the other new site, but its small, nothing much to say, and Sailingdog is already filling the posts as he does...

So...BITEFIGHT FOR ME!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

and let's face it..what else is there to talk about???? What am I going to say?? Answer the same questions over and over?? No need, SD does that..

CD's grills?? Politics?? my sailing stuff?? your sailing stuff?? There are hardly any more sailing threads here...it became the US political scene scale contest...and people walk away from that stuff..but everyone is in denayal..ohh no..good political debates bring people here for the argument..yeah right..I just saw a post by Obama and another one by GW Bush...

I think another thing happen to, and I speak for myself...only...that maybe makes me lose interest..

I strongly believe that due to my nature, being direct and say what goes on my mind, has given me many enemies (well maybe a strong word), let me call the "guys that can't stand me"...which is ok..I can live with that...but that also causes the interaction to stop, so the idea of threads provoked by certain posts don't happen because we don't talk anymore...

I remeber when we used to read a post about shoes, then suddenly 3 new threads appeared on shoes, or somethng else..

People get "enemies" here, and that kills the comunication...I bet, that just like me, there are hundreds feeling this...


It's a pitty..we had it going good for some time.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

It is the nature of the web. Smack has it right , Gui has it right - heck we all have it right. Personally, I am simply putting more time on my boat and other projects - so not so much activity on my behalf. 

The second is - once you have been around for awhile on a site,if all you are welcomed with it is the same posts or questions all again and again. 

Nothing fresh - usually results in people finding something else that is more new...


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Giulietta said:


> The sites are dying..slow slow death.....both of them.....
> 
> Me?? spending less time here now than ever...but also quiting SA for the 4th time...there is the other new site, but its small, nothing much to say, and Sailingdog is already filling the posts as he does...
> 
> So...BITEFIGHT FOR ME!!!


Thats sad Giu. Its just sad.

You add so much here, Its suck to hear you say that. I guess you are right, I haven't been involved long enough to get into whether you are or aren't.

I will say that there are probably far more members new and old here who have benefitted from and enjoyed your posts and directness than those who claim to have been wronged or offended by you.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Whoever started this stupid thread should be kicked out of Sailnet. 
What an idiot!!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Poor Cam, He's so old he can't remember anything.  :laugher


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Whoever started this stupid thread should be kicked out of Sailnet.
> What an idiot!!


I agree....besides..he knows nothing about GPS's

CD..absenrator....kick this infidel out of here...

What are you doing over at SA Cam???


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I only visit SA on Fridays...or on days when Friday is mentioned!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Tell you what though, since they moved all the knuckledragger threads into there own isolated sewer the air around here is getting fresher by the day. 

Mind you, I'll miss old Sway from time to time but thats a small price to pay.

Now to further improve things how about an SD forum where all his posts could go and play amongst themselves ?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> SD forum where all his posts could go and play amongst themselves ?


*BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAa*


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Tell you what though, since they moved all the knuckledragger threads into there own isolated sewer the air around here is getting fresher by the day.
> 
> Mind you, I'll miss old Sway from time to time but thats a small price to pay.


I agree 100%...maybe there is hope..

I see what you mean by Sway...now, if I want to talk to him, I need to call him..I'm not going in the sewer call him


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I agree 100%...maybe there is hope..
> 
> I see what you mean by Sway...now, if I want to talk to him, I need to call him..I'm not going in the sewer call him


I'm not going into the sewer even to tell the KDers that I'm not coming into the sewer. 

That really was a great move and what's even more amazing is that Mr BBQs R Me , thought it up all on his lonesome. Will wonders never cease.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

He got a bit of brain lodged in his head, I think.

I gave up some time ago and only come here every second day maybe. If it wasn't for a handful of bright and experienced posters who actually seem to sail now and then, I wouldn't bother. But I would miss things like Maine Sail's bilge you can eat from and his quest for the perfect crimp, and Alex's videos, and Mr. W. Bat's adventures in boat buying and currency fluctuations, and Jeff_H's essays and a few others who bring real experience to bear.

And I cannot forget that Alex has had both my wife and I crew on his boat purely because he got to know us on Sailnet. 

Maybe throwing the political types into a locked room (sorry...a "separate sub-forum") will help and will encourage real sailors to post here again. SA strikes me as 75%...well, the swearing filter will edit me, so use your imagination to recall that the word I almost typed has a splice named after it.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Bunch of old farts.

OK, you miss the old guys who were actually interested in the story about how you finally got the bowline right while in bed with your wife. And the story's been told more than a few times so it's not worth repeating to a newer member and, well, the old guys are gone or you're kinda talked out with 'em.

Yet you ignore somebody with a seriously funny sense of wit like Painkiller. You're not interested in re-hashing that bowline thing and he's not really interested in it either so what do you talk about in between what interests you mutually on sailing related items? Nothin'. Hey, the site is what you make of it.

You're hilarious on the political thread stuff; it's no more easier to ignore than it ever was. Or did you just figure if it didn't exist there'd be more posts, interesting posts, in the sailing threads? And if it doesn't interest you, and you don't read it, why it is incessantly mentioned and carped about? Methinks....

Have you noticed that there's an AFOC convention this week in Chicago? We had about half a dozen people there last year who were expected and a half dozen more who just showed up. This year we've got members _flying in_ from other parts of the country. That might have something to do with bestfriend telling everyone Chicago girls are easy or it might be that quite a few members feel the bond you say you've lost, and many of them are new members.

This reminds me of the joke about how many Green Bay Packer fans it takes to change a light bulb. 58,001. 1 to change the bulb and 58,000 to sigh and recall how great the old bulb was.

We make it what it is, or we don't. Chances are someone else will but it won't be the same. Things rarely are but, if you want a continuum, you have to keep playing. Couple of agnostic/atheistic evolutionists complaining about change? The irony does not go unnoticed. (g)

And for the record, I still have no kitchen but I've always got an open door, a soft berth, and a cold wet sail available for you guys anytime. That hasn't changed. Bring dremel bits, we got this little project with a cleat to tackle first. (g)


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Damn Sway. umm, so well said.

I guess thats life isn't it? 

Old experiences and people pass and move on, new ones are always there to be embraced if your open to them but sometimes we get too caught up looking back and holding on.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

sailaway21 said:


> Bunch of old farts.
> 
> OK, you miss the old guys who were actually interested in the story about how you finally got the bowline right while in bed with your wife. And the story's been told more than a few times so it's not worth repeating to a newer member and, well, the old guys are gone or you're kinda talked out with 'em.
> (g)


This kind of what you mean Sway??


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

All "clubs" for lack of better word if you will go thru highs and lows. I was discussing this with an original member of the sailing club I race out of. They used to do monthly meeting, but not anymore. I had made a comment I know more of the other clubs 120 members than I did the Corinthian clubs 55 members in 1/3 of the time due to them having monthly meetings. From experience with a trade association that I belong to, we both agreed, that when a club is initially formed, there is lots of "energy" as it ages, even tho new blood comes in, some do not initially come to the front to lead, more followers if you will. The corinthin club is in a bit of lull, and he in particular was happy to see the type of energy that my wife and I are bringing to the club on some items, the other club is in a higher high stage for different reasons shapes and forms............... 

Eventually the initial leaders "retire" per say, but are still involved, but it is not the time consuming involvment, the newer followers are not taking up the slack, and a "lull" occurs untill a new leader style member shows up, and starts to lead etc, then a "high" begins to occur again! Life in general, look at the stock market or other equal with in society! 

It is possible with most things great and small with in the world, economy, new pres here is US........throw a few more equal items of different relationsips to life, and you have quite a few "lulls" going on right now! Maybe here on SN, SA obviously is rethinking there view, how they are doing things etc. It is not always a bad thing, a lot of good can come out of it, along with some bad, but usually more good than bad comes out of it.

My 02, not that .02 in US$ is worth much these days.

Marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sway calling anyone one a bunch of old farts is rather funny.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

AE28 said:


> Smack...
> R U running for something???
> 
> Paul


Heh-heh, right AE. Ambassador of Peace.

I was actually going to harsh you guys for harshing Sway behind his back (you know how I am), but I see that he walked in the room and threw a couple of very effective punches of his own. So, it's all good.

Damn, my light just went out. Weird. Time for a new lightbulb!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Call a Green Bay fan.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. I would, but I don't have near enough ludefisk and baked beans for the other 58,000.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I've noticed a change here myself, subtle but telling. Yes Alex has a point but usually when ya spend enough time with someone fresh and new they get familiar and the little things that nag ya about 'em come to the forefront. A little time away usually takes care of that. Scott, I've been called everything but a bald faced liar over some of my sailing posts up here and it used to irritate me. Now? They can all kiss my rosy red ass if they don't believe me. I was there and they weren't. I almost always had company on these crazy sails of mine so I know that somebody else in this world knows I'm telling it how it was. Have I slowed down posting? Yep, not much to say when your boat is on jackstands. Besides, I noticed a distinct drop off in responses to my posts. Many people don't care what I have to say and some won't even answer PM's. Screw 'em. This is still a cool forum and I'll continue to drop in daily and check things out, along with the other 5 sailing forums and 6 car forums I frequent daily. Ya'll have a ball.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Charlie, dude - how can you keep up with so many freakin' forums??? I only look at 2-3 and it's a full time job!

I'll always be able to confirm that you're definitely a big freakin' sailor. I, fortunately, have first-hand experience with that! Heh-heh.

Scroom! That's always the best attitude to have.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Heh-heh, right AE. Ambassador of Peace.
> 
> I was actually going to harsh you guys for harshing Sway behind his back (you know how I am), but I see that he walked in the room and threw a couple of very effective punches of his own. So, it's all good.
> 
> Damn, my light just went out. Weird. Time for a new lightbulb!


Sway is everywhere Smack, everywhere and anywhere at anyone time....mention his name, even in a hushed whisper and the lid will slide back, smoke will billow, billious odours will rise and the vile pestilential thing emerges......creepy really.

Oh yes, and he can get quite narky if he accidentally gets out of bed on the left side.....ruins his day completely......but even amongst the hidden coterie of soggy liberal commie bustards (you know who you are) ......he's really considered quite sweet in his own deluded way. 

ps - interestingly enough I've only got two of the knuckledraggers on ignore. One of them I don't even recognise so can't even begin to figure out what he did to offend my poor old wombat sensibilities. Maybe I should go have a look.....someone (or something) called travler37 ????

pps - and the other one is most definitely NOT Sway.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> lid will slide back, smoke will billow, billious odours will rise and the vile pestilential thing emerges......


Sounds like a typical Monday morning at my dorm room in college. Took months after graduating for me to get rid of that pesky perpetual bong bruise.

Sway, dude, no Bogarting!

Actually, I'm on his I-list TD. Even so, I agree with you that he's generally a pretty sweet/smart/narky guy.

Now get back to work on that write-up for your last trip. In the mean time, I'm going to go back to "The Love Shack" and cue up all your favorite music for the upcoming read so I can get the whole TDW experience!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Sounds like a typical Monday morning at my dorm room in college. Took months after graduating for me to get rid of that pesky perpetual bong bruise.
> 
> Sway, dude, no Bogarting!
> 
> ...


yeah yeah...I don't need to be reminded......I've also been roped in to write a monthly column for our local sailing club's magazine and need to do that as well.....my weekend is accounted for methinks......


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Very nice. that made my day!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Whaddayaknow!? SN got an honorable mention on the front page of SA!

Seems everyone agrees that SN is every bit as all that as SA when it comes to being the "largest sailing site on the net"!

See, it's all cool! Rock on SN!

(PS - I know Cam was just trying to stir things up back in the day, but it's cool to see the circle come full...ahm...circle. Hence the post in this thread.)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Whaddayaknow!? SN got an honorable mention on the front page of SA!
> 
> Seems everyone agrees that SN is every bit as all that as SA when it comes to being the "largest sailing site on the net"!
> 
> ...


Holy crap Smack.....did you go to the LOLFed link ? Jaba the Hutt eat your undernourished heart out. Man that is one fat (sexist expletive nixoned) ....oh man that is just awful....imagine doing the dirty with that....uke

(yeah yeah, ok...so I'm fattist....sue me.)










The Case Of Dan Meyers v. Sailing Anarchy. Get Some Snacks&#8230;


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tdw said:


> ...imagine doing the dirty with that....


I'd rather not.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> I'd rather not.


Have I , or rather the tub of lard, achieved the never thought possible and stunned the Smackster ?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I am, indeed, speechless....due to the fact that I threw up in my mouth a little bit upon reading your post.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Frankly, I fear the logistics, physics, gymnastics, and ballistics of getting jiggy with biggy simply defy computation.

Worse, i fear some poor lonely horny soul will attempt and succeed. Then I calmly stick a fork in my ear and try to pry out the mental image.
I just keep muttering to myself, "pics or it didn't happen, pics or it didn't happen, no pics? didn't happen.'


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

It's funny how the title of this thread is still relevant. The only change is the target of the diss. So Camvoyant, eh?

Unfortunately, I think SA is in for a serious heap of expensive hassle. Bummer for them.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> It's funny how the title of this thread is still relevant. The only change is the target of the diss. So Camvoyant, eh?
> 
> Unfortunately, I think SA is in for a serious heap of expensive hassle. Bummer for them.


If Anarchy has a serious downside it is their "aren't we wonderful, even our farts don't smell" attitude. OK so the forums are not for those of a nervous disposition but thats part of SA's character. The put downs of places like SailNet on the front page are a little bit harder to take, particularly when you are an SA supporter.

You do have to admire their attitude to the Lardarse Lawsuit though. If they do go down it will not be without a fight.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Get some snacks indeed! Half a cow for lunch?*

Holy Cow Batman! 
This gives new meaning to the term 'rail meat' although he is probably better served being along the center line. I'm sure his boat is as huge as his waistline and his ego so it probably only sinks about 1 inch when he steps aboard.
That must be one mega-Gulfstream jet that he gets around in. 
That minor weight problem speaks of excessive behaviors not solely related to food. Can you say: Conspicuous consumption? This can't be good PR.
I know it is not nice to mock people who have a weight problem but this guy needs some new hobbies: dieting and staying out of the 'press'. 
(relatively skinny guy pharts and runs for the exit, quickly)



tdw said:


> Holy crap Smack.....did you go to the LOLFed link ? Jaba the Hutt eat your undernourished heart out. Man that is one fat (sexist expletive nixoned) ....oh man that is just awful....imagine doing the dirty with that....uke
> 
> (yeah yeah, ok...so I'm fattist....sue me.)
> 
> ...


----------

